# Patience Pays Off



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Not bird related, but this is probably very relatable for all of you who have put in the time to get your feathered friends to trust and bond with you.
Patience and moving at your pet’s pace is always the best way to go when trying to form a bond


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great story, I can totally relate to it. I have taken in many strays over the years and have been in very similar situations with them. Patience and understanding is the key with any animal.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Great story, I can totally relate to it. I have taken in many strays over the years and have been in very similar situations with them. Patience and understanding is the key with any animal.


Totally!


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

That is adorable. What I'm dealing with. The no-apparent-reason backward steps are toughest and most frustrating.


----------

